# Shrimp?



## newguy1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey guys,
I know this question is asked a lot but I'm a new piranah owner and I'm also new to this site. Anyway I have two rb's in a 30 gallon tank, one is about 4'' and the other around 5''. I have fed them nothing but goldfish since the day I got them. Anyway I have started feeding them beefheart, frozen brine shrimp, and cocktail shrimp from the grocery store. I don't like brine shrimp because it messes up the tank and I've heard that beefheart contains a lot of fat. Also is the cocktail shrimp that we would eat ok for them? Also if you guys could only feed your piranah ONE thing what would it be? Thanks for the help,
Newguy1


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

In my opinion, beefheart is a good thing to feed your P's once a week or so. For that size of piranha, brine shrimp is too small. You need something that they can take chunks out of. The cocktail shrimp is good for them, and I would reccomend that you feed it to them raw, or if needed for some reason, par-boiled. If I could only feed my piranha one thing, it would probably be tilapia fillets butterfly cut stuffed with shrimp, beefheart, chicken and earthworms. Just messing around, I know you mean what single item ingredient. I would reccomend tilapia fillets.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

Raw shrimp is an excellent food for your piranha. It's nutritous and contains carotenoids to improve your fishs' color.

Cocktail shrimp is OK, but raw shrimp probably contains more nutrients and vitamins that might be otherwise damaged by the heat from the canning/cooking process.


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

raw shrimp is great, and so if beefheart

if i could feed one thing i would say raw shrimp


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I'd do ShRIMP!


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

Raw or cooked shrimp #1 for my chioce


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Raw shrimp is the way to go.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

top list of foods!

1) raw shrimp
2) white fish (i like smelt b/c its cheap)
3) worms
4) cichlid pellets ( i stuff em into my smelt/shrimp sometimes)


----------



## neotekz (Sep 13, 2004)

do a lot of owners feed their piranhas beef hearts? i read that its not very good for them since it isn't a natural food source


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

neotekz said:


> do a lot of owners feed their piranhas beef hearts? i read that its not very good for them since it isn't a natural food source


 its good for a treat once in awhile


----------



## tunaman (Mar 6, 2003)

what ever happnened to that topic on how beefheart is bad for Ps.

I feed a staple diet of only uncooked shrimp.

White fish also. The whole fish. LIke bluegill, crappie, and bass work great.


----------



## Daywalker (Aug 15, 2004)

tunaman said:


> I feed a staple diet of only uncooked shrimp.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I feed mine uncooked shrimp and I have found out that it doesn't make the water smell as bad.


----------

